# Sir Winston Churchill



## enzoneo

Looking to find some evidence that I was on her in 1966 - does anyone know where I should start looking.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Do you mean the Trinity House vessel, based at Cowes Depot at that time? Had a few hours on her myself when she did the lighthouse and lightship reliefs in the area. I think there are a few ex Trinity people on the site who may be able to help if that's what you're after.

John T.


----------



## Basil

OTOH, if you mean the training schooner operated by the Sail Training Association, STA, which became the Tall Ships Youth Trust, TSYT, then your first point of contact would be:

Tall Ships Youth Trust
2A The Hard
Portsmouth
Hants, PO1 3PT
Tel. 023 9283 2055
Email. [email protected]

She would have been brand new in '66, perhaps not quite in operation - anyway, last sailed for the STA around the turn of the century before being sold.
I believe she was refitted as a cruise vessel for 12 passengers and now charters under the Greek flag for about €7000 per day.


----------



## enzoneo

Yes thats the one. Sailed from Portsmouth to Dartmouth and then to Chatham. Its a long time ago so the memories are a bit hazy but I remember banging along round Dungeness under sail with the engines going, heeling over with the gunwhales awash with snow ac***ulating all the way along the mizzen boom. Cold but fun - my first experience of the sea - magic!! I'll try the address you quoted and see where I get. Many thanks for the information.


----------



## enzoneo

Got the info ! The Tall Ships Youth Trust came up with the voyage report for the time I was on her - voyage No 2. I'd forgotten most of it - strange how the memory is so selective, I've attached the voyage report for those it may interest.


----------



## hughesy

I remember seeing her being built at Hessle. Dunstons I believe. Then when I was at sea heard on the VHF one time up in Scotland we was at standby near Leith
on the UTC Euroman first trip sparkie.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## cueball44

She fell over while they were building her, fortunately the men were having a break when it happened. I worked at Dunstons for a short while.


----------



## RayJordandpo

I was on the tug 'Workman' we escorted her for sea trials and to render assistance if need be, thankfully all went well. We had photographers on board, I have some photos somewhere, I'll dig them out if I can find them.


----------



## E.Martin

I remember her falling over while being built,Industrial and Maritime Riggers put her back on a even keel.
I worked for that firm but i was not involved.


----------



## willincity

I was a 16 y-o at the Boulevard Nautical School, a group of about 20 lads from the school were selected to warp her round Dunstan’s yard at Hessle in readiness to “sail” to KG Dock I think (May be it was to be Alex Dk).
A week before this great event she toppled over and snapped her masts so obviously we were stood down, I went to sea about a month later in the January of 1966 so actually missed out in the shift whenever that actually took place.
Saw her a few times while she was in service with the Youth Trust and more recently I have been working with one of the Trusts “voluntary navigators” he can tell some fascinating tales the young crew members, virtually kids, form all sorts of backgrounds.


----------



## wingninchan

Hello all, I am producing an Oral History of the Sir Winston CHurchill and Malcolm Miller. Do contact me is you have time: [email protected]


----------



## Nigel Smith

wingninchan said:


> Hello all, I am producing an Oral History of the Sir Winston CHurchill and Malcolm Miller. Do contact me is you have time: [email protected]


I was on the SWC in April 1968, we sailed from Portsmouth to Le Havre, then on to Rotterdam where we were joined by the Malcolm Miller. The two ships sailed together across to Gravesend where we were given a party by the local yacht club. We then sailed and I mean sailed up the Thames - the first tall ships to do that for years on end. We had practised out at sea getting from full sails to bare masts as quickly as possible. When we reached Tower Bridge we cam up under sail and had to get the sails down rapidly in order to moor at Tower Pier. This was the year of the Centenary of Sail, we were met at Tower Pier by a brass band and the Lord Mayor. There was great rivalry between the two ships and we were really pleased when the MM's crew failed to get her sails down quickly enough and they overshot Tower Pier. Great memories of a great trip. The ship had to be pristine for the Lord Mayor so a lot of time was spent painting - everything. Myself and two others volunteered to paint the engine room, all the different pipes had the particular colours.
[email protected]


----------



## Peter Hewson

My Father worked for Dunstans. When the W-C fell over, it was thought at the time to many "props" had been removed, ready for launch . He was involved with the restepping of the mast(s), as a shipwright. BTW, there is (was) a Churchill "crown" under the heel of the masts.


----------

